# Vodafone data sim



## Sheppma (Jan 7, 2021)

Hi
My parents live in Spain off grid and have been using a uk Vodafone data sim for their internet but this is now being capped to 62 days use only. Is it possible to buy a similar data sim in Spain, and more importantly is it possible to get it delivered as they are in lockdown and unable to travel to a town large enough to have a phone shop?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

There are, I understand plenty of online companies. I think lobster is one. We have Movistar contract and live off grid too and 
no post here so would have to go to post office to collect


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Lobster are an "all english" network. I know someone who got it and did complain about the coverage (not sure which network they use). If they don´t speak Spanish then HITS mobile also have an english customer service department (or they used to). Lowi is another low cost one which I switched to years ago and they are the low cost arm of vodafone so if your parents know that vodafone has cover then Lowi could be a good one to go for. Lowi are forever sending me messages with loads of free data so I am pretty impressed!

As for delivery in lockdown, I know Lowi send the SIm cards through correos and speaking only from my personal experience when we were in lockdown earlier in the year, the post man was coming as usual but best to ask the company, I am sure all these businesses have things in place for deliveries as its a vital service.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xicoalc said:


> Lobster are an "all english" network. I know someone who got it and did complain about the coverage (not sure which network they use). If they don´t speak Spanish then HITS mobile also have an english customer service department (or they used to). Lowi is another low cost one which I switched to years ago and they are the low cost arm of vodafone so if your parents know that vodafone has cover then Lowi could be a good one to go for. Lowi are forever sending me messages with loads of free data so I am pretty impressed!
> 
> As for delivery in lockdown, I know Lowi send the SIm cards through correos and speaking only from my personal experience when we were in lockdown earlier in the year, the post man was coming as usual but best to ask the company, I am sure all these businesses have things in place for deliveries as its a vital service.


We have fibra & two mobiles with Lowi. Everything was organised by phone, & the SIMs came by post. 

I had been thinking of moving my phone to Lowi too, if only to have one monthly bill, & have just taken advantage of an offer - an extra 2€ a month & I also keep my number. The SIM will come by post again. I'm saving 15€ a month. 

No permanent contract at all - & all three mobiles & the fibra for something like 50€ a month, including unlimited calls to Spanish numbers.


----------



## AdeP (Jan 24, 2018)

Vodafone Spain and UK do not use exactly the same bands so whilst it is good advice to stick to Vodafone or a virtual mobile operator (like Lowi) that uses their network, if possible I would try whatever network provider first with a minimum committment before signing up fully.

Also knowing how much data your parents used/need per month might be useful (their UK Vodafone contract should record this if you can access it online).
Lowi only offer up to 30GB per month, fine for browsing/email/occasional TV streaming but heavy iPlayer/Netflix will soon eat that up.

In addition to Lowi, HITS (25GB/month) also operate on the Vodafone network and of course they can go straight to Vodafone (unlimited data but higher price).


----------



## Sheppma (Jan 7, 2021)

Thanks for the info, they currently use Vodafone as it is the only network that reaches their house and have been using a mifi unit with a uk 30gb data only sim. Mum speaks reasonably good Spanish but would prefer to do it in person than over the phone, and typically as they are older are not too confident doing it online so I’m trying to assist from the uk as best I can.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Unless they are in one of the named municipalities lockdown only means that they cannot travel outside of their administrative area so there is nothing to stop them visiting a Vodafone shop.

Lobster use the Movistar network which arguably, amongst the 5 core operators in Spain, has the best overall coverage of all. Their service is first class and it's not fair to criticise them simply because one person found their coverage was poor in one specific location!

I use them and it's rare I find a spot without a signal. With Vodafone reception is next to nil.


----------



## AdeP (Jan 24, 2018)

Then I guess from what other say Lowi looks like a good/the only option if it has to be on the Vodafone network and actually disregard what I said about taking the minimum package, there is no contract so can cancel anytime if it doesn't work.
As they start using he service using the Lowi app you can see their usage and adjust the data/package/cost to what they need (Lowi also rolls over unused data so as not to waste any!)

I have checked and you can tether the Lowi SIM OK (necessary to use in the mifi, some network operators don't allow it).
There might be some configuration of the Mifi unit needed (to set the APN (access point name)) but sometimes it's just automatically done by the network.
Only further caveat I would say is make sure the mifi unit is unlocked.
If it came with/from Vodafone UK then it might be otherwise probably not. You can check by popping another sim in it and seeing if it works.
Worst case you could get an unlock code from ebay for a few quid (but understand might be difficult for your folks to do) or just buy a new/seperate 4G router/unlocked mifi.

I just checked the order process and you could order online from Lowi and looks like they will post it to your parents.
It's in Spanish, if you don't speak much you can stick Goggle Translate on in Chrome.
You'll need their NIE/bank account and address but looks straightforward.

You can also call up there's a number on the Lowi website.

When I got a new SIM last year (different network) I had to provide proof of my account (your mum can get this from the bank or online) if Lowi ask for it.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiaxica said:


> We have fibra & two mobiles with Lowi. Everything was organised by phone, & the SIMs came by post.
> 
> I had been thinking of moving my phone to Lowi too, if only to have one monthly bill, & have just taken advantage of an offer - an extra 2€ a month & I also keep my number. The SIM will come by post again. I'm saving 15€ a month.
> 
> No permanent contract at all - & all three mobiles & the fibra for something like 50€ a month, including unlimited calls to Spanish numbers.


I have no complaints. Except if you move they insist on sending things to old address jaja but i think was an admin error.

They adapt package if better value one comes out and give chrismas, summer and birthday data gifts. So all in all pretty good


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xicoalc said:


> I have no complaints. Except if you move they insist on sending things to old address jaja but i think was an admin error.
> 
> They adapt package if better value one comes out and give chrismas, summer and birthday data gifts. So all in all pretty good


We do everything online. 

Just recently moved & the techy came within a few days to connect us at the new address.


----------

